# Palo Verde Bowl



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, I'm trying to get this photo thing figured out. Might have it, but it took 3 tries. This is Palo Verde. It's an extremely colorful piece. Pretty rare, but I've got a stash of it. Most of the wood is pretty bland, looking more like Citrus wood. I got lucky and had a lot of this Palo Verde that netted 14 pieces starting at 4" Od up to this one at 10" Od and 4 1/5" tall with wall thickness at 5 /16". Clear lacquer finish...... Hope you like it....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Jul 3, 2016)

Very nice. I really like the colors.
Ray


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2016)

Most excellent! Pretty good size Palo Verde tree for a chunk this big. First time I've seen anything made from it. I like it! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. When I set up and took the pictures, I forgot to get one of the pedestal. I invented a tool that allows me to be quite creative on the bottoms of my forms. It's hollowed with a 1/4" wall thickness. I call these bowls ChiprDip bowls, depending how the bowl sits. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice bowl, pretty wood! Tony


----------



## David Hill (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice bowl/wood. All the Palo Verde I see around here is smallish, ranchers and such don't care for it so it gets cleared & burnt. Will be looking for some to see if it'll look that good. Looks like the grubs like that too---more turquoise or malachite practice in the offing.


----------

